# Truly Classic Plastic - Vintage Car score!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While it is only a couple days into the new year, I can’t help but think of the old saw “Out with the old, in with the new!” Of course, when it comes to sprue, I can’t really abide by that at all. I’m more like “In with the old, in with the older and weirder!”. I know it doesn’t really follow the spirit of things, but you know me… always have to be contrary.

In that fine tradition then I would like to share with all of you a great classic car score I had in late November, in the one Toy Show I managed to get to before COVID started shutting everything back down again! Now, when I say “Classic” I don’t mean ‘50s and ‘60s like most people. I mean cars that are 90-118 years old, and kits that are about half that age!

If you’re looking for a weird collection of older Brass and Vintage era car kits, then click on the link below the see some of the awesome chestnuts I picked up late last year, and don’t forget to vote for your favourite too!









Vintage Car Score – November 2021


One of the unfortunate casualties of the pandemic has been model shows. I’m sure it’s no surprise that that I do a lot of buying at shows, since you can find my favourite kind of kit there: old one…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Your a good hunter-collector! I can imagine the pleasure of finding those "chestnuts" and bringing them into your warm den. But I hope you do find enough time to build some of those treasures. Can´t decide, which one I like the most, but it could be the Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> ...Can´t decide, which one I like the most, but it could be the Alfa Romeo.


The Alfa Romeo Gran Sport and the Aston Martin Ulster would be my first choices.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

My personal favourite is the Midori Wolseley. My uncle had that kit; it was one of the very last he built before he stopped modelling, and after he died, I found it in a chest with a few of his other models. I was going to restore it, but it's missing a few key parts, so I'm going to make a tribute to it instead, I hope, before I cash in. (Hopefully, that's a while from now!)

My favourite design is the SSKL, though. That thing is just mean.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, but how 'bout that 1903 Rambler Model E, eh? Boy, you're sure to put fear into the hearts of your competitors when you show up in a car like that. 🤣


----------

